# SSD in PS3?



## Core #1 (4. Oktober 2012)

Aufgrund der netten Exklusivtitel wie der Uncharted, Metal Gear oder God of War Reihe will ich mir noch dieses Jahr eine PS3 Super Slim kaufen. Da ich hier noch eine Crucial C300 mit 128 GB rumliegen habe, kam mir der Gedanke die günstigere am 12. Oktober erscheinende Version zu kaufen und mit der SSD zu füttern.

Mir ist klar das die PS nur SATA I (oder II?) unterstützt und die PS3 die SSD nicht wie Windows 7 optimal unterstützt oder als solche erkennt.
Da ich aber vorzugsweise über das PSN(+) Spiele beziehe, erhoffe ich mir schnellere Spielstandlade-, Texturnachlade- und Installationszeiten. Außerdem weniger Abwärme, Lautstärke und Stromverbrauch der PS3. 

Meine Frage ist nur: Ist es auf Dauer für die SSD "schädlich"? Weil sie eben nicht vom OS als solche behandelt werden kann und man selbst nichts einstellen kann. Schon mal jemand eine SSD in seine PS verbaut?
Vor dem Einbau würde ich natürlich einen Secure Erase der SSD machen.


P.S.: Um den eventuell zu hohen Preis der PS, zu wenig Platz auf der SSD oder sowas wie "Verkauf die SSD lieber" soll es hier bitte nicht gehen.


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Oktober 2012)

Das Thema wurde von vielen PS3-Fanseiten bzw. Foren bereits kurz nach Erscheinen erster SSD behandelt. Einfach mal Google nutzen, keine Ahnung ob dazu hier im Forum schon jemand was verfasst hat. Zusammenfassend kann man aber sagen: Wenn dir 128GB reichen spricht nix dagegen die SSD einzubauen, allerdings wird die Perfomance natürlich nicht voll ausgeschöpft. Langzeiterfahrungen ob die SSD schneller verschleißt hab ich allerdings keine.


----------



## KonterSchock (4. Oktober 2012)

hier kannst du sehen was dir eine ssd in der ps3 wirklich bringt!

Sony Playstation 3 mit SSD-Laufwerk aufrsten - lohnt sich das? | CNET.de

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjQqpQe8g6Y

*SSD IST NICHT VIEL BESSER; DIE EINE Minute unterschied ist latte wie hose!*


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2012)

Wegen des Verschleisses braucht Du Dir echt Null Sorgen machen, denn pro Speicherzelle hast Du bei modernen SSD mind 3000-4000 Speichervorgänge, die werden intelligent genutzt, d.h. es ist *nicht* so, dass zB bei ner 120GB-SSD 60GB an Zellen "tot" sind und die anderen 60GB noch je >1000 Zyklen über haben, so dass die SSD nutzlos wird, wenn Du mehr als 60GB SPeicherbedarf hast... 


Gehen wir mal von "nur" 3000 Zyklen aus: wenn die PS3 jetzt JEDEN Tag sagen wir mal unglaubliche 40GB an Daten neu schreiben würde, dann könntest Du bei ner 120GB-SSD die SSD trotzdem 3000 mal 3 (auf 120GB passen 40GB ja 3x drauf) Tage lang mit 40GB beschreiben - das sind am Ende dann nur ca 25 Jahre, weiß nicht, ob Dir das reicht... 

Bei den Tipps, zB Defrag am PC abzustellen, geht es an sich eher darum, dass Defrag bei SSDs nix bringt, weil die Daten nicht "mechanisch" von Lesekpöpfen "zusammengesucht" werden müssen wie bei einer Festplatte. Für die Lebenszeit bei einem Privatuser aber wäre es praktisch völlig wurscht, wenn man Defrag für ne SSD doch aktiv hat...


----------



## optimuscrime (4. Oktober 2012)

Zumal es ja vom Spiel abhängt wieviel HDD oder halt SSD genutz wird. Die Benchmarks und Test diverser Spiele zeigen den Nutzen.
HDD intensieve Spiele wie RAGE und SKYRIM ( Can SSD Upgrades Boost PS3 Performance? • Articles • Eurogamer.net ) zeigen deutliche Vorteile des schnelleren Zugriffs. HOME ist ein Grauss dass ebenfalls stark profitiert, da viele kleine ingame goodies geladen werden und es viele kleine Daten aus dem Netz speichert.
Spiele welche aber das Meiste ehe von BD laden haben keinen Vorteil davon. Hier ist das LW mit seinem max. 9MB durchsatz der Flaschenhals.

Generel kann man jedoch sagen das SSDs immer einen Vorteil bringen im Konsum, doch hängt es vom Spiel selbst ab ob dieser Vorteil auch genutz wird.


----------



## Core #1 (8. Oktober 2012)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> ...*SSD IST NICHT VIEL BESSER; DIE EINE Minute unterschied ist latte wie hose!*



Im Alltag macht sich das aber eben bemerkbar. Einer der größten Pluspunkte ist bei einer SSD für mich eben auch, dass sie lautlos ist. Weniger Abwärme und Strom verbraucht sie in der PS auch. Und da ich mir Spiele falls möglich nur Digital hole, limitiert auch das Laufwerk nicht. Bei Gran Turismo 5 und MGS 4 (wenns sicher auch bald im PSN erscheint) wirds sicher schon einiges mehr bringen, als die Benches mit Blu Ray Disk das zeigen.




Herbboy schrieb:


> Wegen des Verschleisses braucht Du Dir echt Null Sorgen machen, denn pro Speicherzelle hast Du bei modernen SSD mind 3000-4000 Speichervorgänge, die werden intelligent genutzt, d.h. es ist *nicht* so, dass zB bei ner 120GB-SSD 60GB an Zellen "tot" sind und die anderen 60GB noch je >1000 Zyklen über haben, so dass die SSD nutzlos wird, wenn Du mehr als 60GB SPeicherbedarf hast...
> [...]
> Für die Lebenszeit bei einem Privatuser aber wäre es praktisch völlig wurscht, wenn man Defrag für ne SSD doch aktiv hat...


 
Danke für deine super Erklärung!
Da ich hier eine SSD rumliegen habe, spricht also nichts gegen den Einbau. Sehr schön.
Gilt das denn noch mit den ~ 20% freilassen? (randvoll mit Daten natürlich sowieso nicht)


----------



## optimuscrime (8. Oktober 2012)

Bei MGS wird die Installation gleich lang dauern. Der Rest läuft ja meistens durchgehend ohne Ladezeiten.
Kojima sprach aber mal von einem Update um das gesamte Spiel auf HDD zu kopieren.
Damit wären dann auch die letzten Sekunden des BD-LWs gezählt.
Mit dem PSN Angebot ist das natürlich wieder obsolet.
Granturissmo ist fast schon abhängig davon von einer SSD aus zu laufen. Wie soll man sonst nicht genervt sein von dem lahmen Menü usw.

Das mit dem freien Speicherauf SSD ist meist schon vorgearbeitet. Die Hersteller sorgen schon dafür.
Das System gibt dann nur den real nutzbaren Speicher an.
Samsung aber z.b. bietet dir ein Tool und damit die Option an selber zu entscheiden.

Es ist auch bei der 840 Model noch relevant. Ob es deine realen Umstände beeinsträchtigt kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------

